# Conference and Function Rooms



## BryceR (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi there,

If anyone is in need for meeting rooms, conferences or function rooms (Particularly coming up to christmas!) I highly recommend the Sydney Masonic Conference and Function Centre.

Each room is unique and has a great masonic class to it. Catering is provided at an extra cost and the food is great!

While you are there, the museum is definitely worth looking at!


----------

